# Grace Seminary California



## Leslie (Jan 4, 2014)

A local seminary has affiliated itself with Grace SEminary in California. I never heard of the place. Does anyone know anything about it?


----------



## yeutter (Jan 4, 2014)

A quick look at their website tells me that the Revd. Dr. Diane M. Juckes is the Chancellor.


----------



## Edward (Jan 4, 2014)

I find a Grace Seminary in Indiana, a Grace Communion Seminary in California, and a Grace Theological Seminary in Houston. 

The one in California has a baptistic view of Communion, espouses the the Nicene, Apostles, and Chalcedon creeds (The GCI Statement of Beliefs | Grace Communion International) , and is affiliated with Herbert W. Armstrong's renamed Worldwide Church of God. A Short History of Grace Communion International | Grace Communion International , having renounced some of the worst of his doctrine.


----------



## JoannaV (Jan 4, 2014)

I think the Diane Juckes one is in Canada.

So GCI looks the most likely right now, but who knows, "Grace" is not an uncommon term to be used so it could be another place. There are a lot of small places around! It could just be some tiny place with 20 students and no website, you know? Is there a WCG church in your area? I don't _think_ there are any in Ethiopia. But there is some mission involvement, support of some local theology students and working with local churches, so I guess it's possible. Aww look, the President of GCS used to be President of Ambassador College. What does it mean for a seminary to be affiliated with another seminary? If it _is_ GCS, maybe they are going to be using their online courses?


----------



## Leslie (Jan 5, 2014)

So what is Herbert Armstrong about? I heard of him a long time ago, with rumors that he was a heretic, but I don't know if that was true or still is or both. There is no local Worldwide Church of God in the area to my knowledge. The local seminary in question is affiliated with the Kale Heywott (Word of Life) church which was founded by SIM back in the 1930's. It's Baptist; it's cessationist; it's open-minded on election. I'll pursue the links when our home internet is restored. Right now I'm using the hospital's, so my time is limited. Thanks for your replies.


----------



## JoannaV (Jan 5, 2014)

Armstrong died in the 80s. The WCG was Saturday-Sabbatarian, some Jewish food laws and Feasts, end-times prophecy, Anglo-Israelism, non-trinitarian. In the 90s they changed to become evangelical, part of the Evangelical Alliance, etc. Nowadays you might find them hanging out with Fuller graduates. 
My old church  Want me to try to email someone to find out?


----------



## bookslover (Jan 5, 2014)

Grace Theological Seminary, in Winona Lake, Indiana, is the seminary for the National Fellowship of Grace Brethren Churches (a conservative, pietistic-type denomination). Grace Seminary was founded in 1937 by Alva J. McClain and others and is a thoroughly conservative school (Arminian, of course). For about 5 years in the late 1980s, the seminary had an extension campus in Long Beach, California, on the campus of Grace Brethren Church in Long Beach (the denomination's flagship church, and one of its oldest congregations [founded in 1913]). The school in California, though small, had two faculty members with earned Ph.Ds and was growing, slowly but steadily. (I was a student there for its last two years.) However, the powers-that-be in Winona Lake decided that the school did not really have a future in California (although the powers-that-be in Long Beach strenuously begged to differ), and Winona Lake pulled the plug in 1990. So, whatever this new Grace Seminary in California is, it isn't the one affiliated with the Grace Brethren Churches.


----------



## Edward (Jan 5, 2014)

Leslie said:


> with rumors that he was a heretic



He was. The church has gotten much better since he died.


----------



## Leslie (Jan 6, 2014)

JoannaV said:


> Armstrong died in the 80s. The WCG was Saturday-Sabbatarian, some Jewish food laws and Feasts, end-times prophecy, Anglo-Israelism, non-trinitarian. In the 90s they changed to become evangelical, part of the Evangelical Alliance, etc. Nowadays you might find them hanging out with Fuller graduates.
> My old church  Want me to try to email someone to find out?



Yes, please find out. The arrangement with the local seminary is that Grace, whatever it is, provides library facilities, enabling the local seminary to get accreditation and grant degrees. The students here, in terms of basic education and intellect, are not at all mature. If this seminary is heretical, this will be reflected in their library materials. Over the long term it could influence the local church negatively. Their hanging out with Fuller doesn't bother me. It's the non-trinitarian that does.


----------



## JoannaV (Jan 6, 2014)

Emailed, waiting.
They're not non-trinitarian anymore. In fact they are Trinitarian, lol. Solidly evangelical. But no point guessing as to their library materials before we even know they're involved!


----------



## JoannaV (Jan 6, 2014)

It's not Grace Communion Seminary. Is it possible it is not California but CA?


----------

